# Anyone hear from Mark at TC?



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Can't get a hold of him.

Tried shop, personal cell, text...just about everything. Anyone talk to him recently :thinking:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha hes ignoring your # on purpose, bc u want ur stuff fixed,he gave my brother such a hard time and was a strait douche to my brother when it came to the whole axle deal thats why he sold lift so he wont have to deal with mark


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

hmmmmm...thats exactly why i'm calling him. He said he would buy my lift back because it is defective. I can't even ride it. First ride i broke a rear inner, second I broke 5 axles!!!!! I didn't even make it off the trailer on a brand new right rear axle, broke within 25 seconds. 

Now I can't get rid of the lift...going to basically have to give it away. I told him what was going on, and that I broke 5 axles over a period of an hour, and he said he was sorry, that he never should have sold lifts with OEM cv's and that he would take care of it and 'sell' mine for me,, which he said he was going to just re powder coat and sell it. 

And btw your brothers lift broke a rear axle and snapped the a arm first ride! lol...high quality stuff coming from TC!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

TC ftw Woohoo you gotta love Total Carnage products


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> hmmmmm...thats exactly why i'm calling him. He said he would buy my lift back because it is defective. I can't even ride it. First ride i broke a rear inner, second I broke 5 axles!!!!! I didn't even make it off the trailer on a brand new right rear axle, broke within 25 seconds.
> 
> Now I can't get rid of the lift...going to basically have to give it away. I told him what was going on, and that I broke 5 axles over a period of an hour, and he said he was sorry, that he never should have sold lifts with OEM cv's and that he would take care of it and 'sell' mine for me,, which he said he was going to just re powder coat and sell it.
> 
> And btw your brothers lift broke a rear axle and snapped the a arm first ride! lol...high quality stuff coming from TC!


phahaha! it couldnt even make it down the trailer without snapping one?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

yup...quick to sell slow to fix.

Oh well, I got my stock stuff now, rhino axles, ASR rods, RDC lift on the way...so hopefully mine sells sooner or later. 

I'm sure it would be fine with gorilla or tuner axles...I am almost thinking about contacting turner to see how much it would be. I have almost what it should cost in just going back stock...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

are you guys talking about twisted customs? Last I heard he was trying to sell the business, I could be wrong, its just something I heard.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Polaris said:


> phahaha! it couldnt even make it down the trailer without snapping one?


right off the trailer, made a slight right turn and SNAP!!! Inner rear left

Then I fixed that, went to the atv pit and same thing turned to go into a hole and snapped the right rear inner, then fixed that...

Then the icing on the cake was when I went back to the same hole (water) and broke the right rear AGAIN (oem cv) then the LEFT inner, then the front inner...all in the same **** 5 seconds. I wasn't even stressing the joints.

Granted I have 32's...it still shouldn't be as quick to break.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> are you guys talking about twisted customs? Last I heard he was trying to sell the business, I could be wrong, its just something I heard.


Yes, twisted customs


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The thing that gets me the most, was when I first considered TC I asked him straight up, I said be honest, am I going to have axle problems. These are OEM Cv's...most people have problems with them on 31's with stock suspension...

He promised up and down I wouldn't. Said he's never had anyone break them on the TC lift.

Now here's another point, last he told me he had 13 lifts being built to go out...he said he would buy mine back because it's obviously defective. I need to get my money back for a lift I can't even ride. I used it twice. Where are these 13 lifts? I only know of 3 people with TC lifts and they all have either sold, want to sell, broke, or hated them...


I don't think he's selling what he says he is. And I'm on all the ATV forums and no one has any good to say about him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I must admit I feel victim to his smooth talking ways at first as well jpro...... That's why we pulled him in as a sponsor... as soon as I found out the truth... GONE. Dont worry about him knowing/not knowing... his buddy bigbrute00 or whatever his name is from the other thread has probably already let him know about it...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally id sue him for selling you a defective product that is unusable, u will win thats a fact consumer always wins smalp cases like thT, and the fact u cant even use it and he wont replace the defective product, and wow lol thats mark for ya!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I am giving it another chance before I take this futher....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I expected axles to break when I bought mine, did not expect for the a arm to break, sent mark an email the next day and i got it fixed for free, what I don't understand about mark is why would you wanna ignore someone when they have your product and they can either be happy with it and other people will buy or hate it and bash it and no one will buy. If it broke everyride and we call him an he's like fine I'll help and actually did I think people would be happy that my .02, but with me he answered back really quick and even called me, so I don't know why he does that to you Ricky I think it really messed up of him, and if he's selling the business then he must really know he has a bad product and he's just to much of a wuss to admit it. He be making a lot of money if the axles didn't break, that's the only problems with the lifts. I guess it's luck cause there's people that have lifted brutes and renegades and ride hard and don't break axles how idk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I don't know what the deal is. Pretty annoying though...I just want it to be right.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The worst part is TC can make me (rather us) happy and he will continue to sell lifts, or watch us all break on the trail and when people ask what lift we have and we say TC..they say WOW, I'm never ever buying one of those. Then they tell all their friends it's a POS


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I read on another site that his HD TC axles r the Turner HD but Its a lil late now


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well that would be nice...

He is offering the kit for 2299, so wouldn't it be fair that someone that bought a defective kit should only have to pay the difference?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

either way at this point in time if i personally owned the lift i dont care if it was bulletproof and he gave me bulletproof axles, i for one would never let my bike ride with a cross member reppin that company and two i wouldnt want no one buying it for the sole purpose i wouldnt want them to have to go through what i would have gone through.....this is if i were jrpro and yes it sucks ricky you couldnt even ride with us that weekend and it isnt like it is around the corner from your house these trips cost money in fuel time spent wrenching when ya shouldnt and plain out depressing....just my .02 i have never dealt with mark so i couldnt tell ya right from wrong on his behalf but i can and will say jrpro had a nothing but problems when i was out there with them and to shape his axle loosely in your hand will still on the bike dissapointing and yes that was with my own eyes so this is no third party hearing and telling it is the TRUTH


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I would never want a fellow mudder having the problems like I do. Not only is it the money, but time planning/driving to these places (price of diesel), time wasted fixing on the trail, the depression from breaking just trying to get to the hole!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

So basically after some reading on 4lugthugs, the new axles are turner's. The "HD" axles.

So the correct way of backing your product and having good customer service would be to take the difference of my axles 2064-2299 and I should get 4 new axles. 

That would make me a happy customer. Period.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just got a hold of him, supposedly still buying it back from me, set a price and all. Just waiting for someone to order a black kit. 

Gotta say I have a lot of respect for offering to buy it back, now just have to finish the transaction


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice, finally!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

hopefully it goes through though...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^ true that


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

yea forrea man


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i am glad i read this post


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck with that. He is probably just telling u that so he doesn't have to deal with the problem anymore. Oh and don't send him ur lift without getting the money first or you will never see it. I would drive it there and hand it to him so he can hand u your money. This guy is a thief!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ BWAAHAHAHA :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ BWAAHAHAHA :bigok:


 
And this is why I love you John. It's the little things in life that make you the happiest!!! LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you know when someone gets on here and argues with 5 people who have nothing but crap for a lift, saying it's the best thing out there and going WAY BEYOND measure to defend his buddy and the product, then comes back a month later and says all the guys products are crap and he's a thief... well, I just Cant leave that alone!!!  All I did was call the guy out on it & he had to go and call me a d!ck and a d-bag... I mean come on really? Otherwise he wouldnt be banned.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

true^^^


----------

